# Paphos Market



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi

I looked today on visitcyprus.org, the official website for the Cyprus Tourist Organisation. Normally there is very good info about different things worth looking at.

On a page about Markets they also wrote about Paphos Market in Old Town. But they wrote there was a meat market. There is for sure not now, but has it ever been?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't remember ever seeing meat for sale at Paphos market.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I don't remember ever seeing meat for sale at Paphos market.


If you ask there toda they just shake heads. And I doubt that it is allowed by EU rules. But perhaps before. We were there yesterday on the vegetable market, but it was not much


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> If you ask there toda they just shake heads. And I doubt that it is allowed by EU rules. But perhaps before. We were there yesterday on the vegetable market, but it was not much


An Australian woman that has lived here for 27 years told me that there was a butchers market in Paphos before. But closed long ago, just before the EU membership.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would think that would be because having meat products out in the open with no refrigeration or protection from flies would be illegal by EU laws.
I believe certain criteria had to met before Cyprus was admitted.
I know that even when we first came here over 11 years ago there was no meat at Paphos market.

It would seen that visit Cyprus org website is in need of up dating but then that is normal for Cyprus websites.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I would think that would be because having meat products out in the open with no refrigeration or protection from flies would be illegal by EU laws.
> I believe certain criteria had to met before Cyprus was admitted.
> I know that even when we first came here over 11 years ago there was no meat at Paphos market.
> 
> It would seen that visit Cyprus org website is in need of up dating but then that is normal for Cyprus websites.


I am sure you are right in both cases


----------

